# Get your Bettas Drawn here!



## PhilipPhish (Mar 6, 2011)

So I'm drawing bettas using either:
Pencil
Water color
Marker
Digital painting stuff.

So It will be draw as any of the above... Watercolor, pencil, and marker are iffy cause I only have a few colors, so most will be digital.

: )

No samples up yet... so yeah! 

post away!

I need lots more practice! I'm taking art classes fro school next month and I need to start getting into the groove of drawing!

Thanks guys! :thankyou:

Keep on Fishing!


----------



## Mermaid Fish (Jul 10, 2010)

Can you please do Karma?


----------



## PhilipPhish (Mar 6, 2011)

I can draw karma! I can probably do a watercolor of him too!!


----------



## Mermaid Fish (Jul 10, 2010)

Great!


----------



## bettaloverforever16 (Jan 14, 2011)

Will you draw Gia?


----------



## HelloThere123Betta (Jul 16, 2011)

Could you do one of my Bruce?


----------



## PhilipPhish (Mar 6, 2011)

Do you have more pictures of Bruce?

I'm working on the sketch for Karma right now!


----------



## HelloThere123Betta (Jul 16, 2011)

Are these good?


----------



## PhilipPhish (Mar 6, 2011)

Yup! I'll get started later! Thanks guys!!!


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

If you have time, could you draw Robert?  He's in my sig. I have an album of him as well.


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

if you want, you can choose any of the fish in my albums! Please! lol.


----------



## PhilipPhish (Mar 6, 2011)

I ran out of paper, so I have to go to the store and then I'll work on them! : )


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

ok!


----------

